# removing windowblinds popup



## yrana2002 (Sep 26, 2005)

i use windowblinds 4 trial version. whenever i apply a skin from it, a popup comes in ordering windowblinds. it comes up whenver i start my pc. kindly tell me how to remove this annoying popup

PS: I have searched the startup stuff from regcleaner and found no references to windoblinds.


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 26, 2005)

u r using trial version, i dont think that can be removed until u get the full version


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 26, 2005)

The startup entry should be in *Startup* folder.
Open *Startup* folder by right-clicking on *Start button* and select *Open All Users* and under *Programs* folder, u can see *Startup* folder. (If its not there then it might be HIDDEN. )
Now under *Startup* folder, u'll see a shortcut of Window Blinds.
Right-click on it and select *Properties* and append *-nosplash* or *-quiet* in *Target* entry.

I'm not sure but it might help u.
Try it...


----------



## mako_123 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think you must buy full version to remove it . This happens with other Stardock products.


----------



## papu (Sep 27, 2005)

u can download full version from <illegal link removed>


----------



## kato (Sep 27, 2005)

please dont give illegal sites names for downloading


----------



## sreevirus (Sep 27, 2005)

@ papu...consider this a warning...nothing related to warez/illegal softwares/cracks/crack sites will be tolerated on this forum.

btw...@ yrana2002, there is no way to get through ur problem other than buying the software itself. other ways to bypass it would be illegal and hence i'm locking this thread. if u have further queries, please pm me or any other mod to open this thread.


----------



## [deXter] (Sep 28, 2005)

@sreevirus:

Just the way you can use a Popup blocker to block popups and an Ad-Blocker to block advertisements on websites, there's no harm in using a similar software to do the same locally, provided that the software doesn't hamper the shareware limitations of the software. Besides, he's not asking for features that he would get if he were to buy the software.
---

One such (legal) software is PTFB (Push The Freakin' Button), which, although doesn't actually eliminate those annoying software messages, will do the task of clicking or closing the box for you- The result? You can set it to close the boxes so fast (as soon as they come up) that you barely even notice them.

Another alternative is to make your own AutoHotKey script which would automatically close any popup you want:


```
; Popup Blocker - save as, for eg, NoPopup.ahk

SetTitleMatchMode, 2

Loop
{
	IfWinExist, enter-the-title-of-the-window-you-want-to-block
		WinClose

Sleep, 100
}
```
Put the .ahk file in the startup and there you go- However, it may happen that WB could load well before the script loads, which would defeat the whole purpose. You may however, remove WB's entry from the startup and make the script launch WB instead, like this: _Run, C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds\wbload.exe, C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds_

As you can see- these are simple, legal software which are actually used for Automation purposes, which, in your case can be argued that you _are_ indeed Automating a repeated task in your computer.

You could make more complex scripts that do a better job, but that's for you to discover.
--

Off-topic: Disable the *Themes* service (Start->Run->Services.msc) to get better performance while using WindowBlinds.


----------

